# Phoenix Subs Game Thread



## Hyperion

Since there hasn't been one for awhile, here it is for the rest of the season. 

Suns are plodding along against Philly.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, it got to the point where no one was posting and it was me giving few updates here or there. I found myself not wanting to bother...


Here's to many losses going forward :cheers: We need to bottom out.


----------



## Hyperion

Suns up 31-24 after one quarter


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> Yeah, it got to the point where no one was posting and it was me giving few updates here or there. I found myself not wanting to bother...
> 
> 
> Here's to many losses going forward :cheers: We need to bottom out.


Yeah, I completely understand, but we post so often that this place shouldn't go a month without a post. I just noticed the typo in the title. Divine intervention.


----------



## Dissonance

Great point.


Honestly, thought you did that on purpose :laugh: Saying majority of these guys aren't starters


----------



## Hyperion

Nah I mainly post on my phone now.


----------



## Hyperion

And the 76ers retake the lead.


----------



## Hyperion

And are now up 41-37 with 5:16 in the half.


----------



## Hyperion

Suns win 95-89. This win lifts them to 6th in the NBA (worst record)


----------



## Hyperion

Well, they went up early and now find themselves down... Big.

Down 71-62 after three to the Jazz


----------



## Maravilla

Man, word is that Beasley is just draining the locker room. Coro, Gambo, etc... it seems that everyone associated with the Suns just rips him on twitter all the time.

Granted I havent really done more research than check for L's in the box scores the morning after so far but man.. besides just stink (at one point he had the worst +/- in the league lol) what has he done to get ripped all of the time? The guy was brought in as an experiment with IMO a very reasonable contract offer given his expectations.


----------



## Dissonance

12-23 after tonight's loss. Almost dead last in West. 


Struck me that it while it's good we suck for once despite the FO's delusions. But do you trust them to make the right pick when it comes down to it? Hopefully, Blanks and Babby are out after this.


Oh, and the time we are in position for a good pick, this class sucks.


----------



## Hyperion

Hopefully they're not in a position to really screw it up, like first or second picks. Also, the scouting crew for Phoenix are really good.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> 12-23 after tonight's loss. Almost dead last in West.
> 
> 
> Struck me that it while it's good we suck for once despite the FO's delusions. But do you trust them to make the right pick when it comes down to it? Hopefully, Blanks and Babby are out after this.
> 
> 
> Oh, and the time we are in position for a good pick, this class sucks.


Yeah but here is the deal, we suck this year.. do we think we are going to do any better this year? Especially if there is no 'impact players' in this draft? Next year's draft is shaping up to be a very good one.

Besides, if the Lakers finish anywhere in the bottom 4 of the playoffs, that is a win for us with their pick too.

But yeah, I have my worries about our draft selections. We will end up picking 1st and walk away with that Zeller kid. FML.


----------



## Hyperion

Shabazz and Nerlens are the top two in my book.


----------



## Hyperion

The champions of January continue, we lose to the Bucks 99-108.


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> Shabazz and Nerlens are the top two in my book.


agreed... But that isnt to say I am overly impressed by them or this draft at all. Gotta let the next few months of NCAA play out and hope something emerges!


----------



## Dissonance

Lottery odds watch. We're at 23-48 - 3rd worst. We can move up to 3rd. 2nd is do-able but not likely. 

Bobcats 16-54, Magic 18-53, Cavs 22-47. 



Our last 11 games look good to keep losing. 
@Jazz, vs Sac, vs Ind, @LAC, vs GS. vs NO, @Hou, @ Dal, @Min vs Hou, @Denver


----------



## Hyperion

Can't believe how much they're paying this crap team.


----------



## Basel

:laugh: at Phoenix Subs.


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance said:


> Lottery odds watch. We're at 23-48 - 3rd worst. We can move up to 3rd. 2nd is do-able but not likely.
> 
> Bobcats 16-54, Magic 18-53, Cavs 22-47.
> 
> 
> 
> Our last 11 games look good to keep losing.
> *@Jazz, vs Sac, *vs Ind, @LAC, vs GS. vs NO, @Hou, @ Dal, @Min vs Hou, @Denver


0-2. 

And lost our 5th in a row haha.


----------



## Dissonance

0-3 now

6th in a row

23-51.


----------



## Bogg

Dissonance said:


> Lottery odds watch. We're at 23-48 - 3rd worst. We can move up to 3rd. 2nd is do-able but not likely.
> 
> Bobcats 16-54, Magic 18-53, Cavs 22-47.
> 
> 
> 
> Our last 11 games look good to keep losing.
> @Jazz, vs Sac, vs Ind, @LAC, vs GS. vs NO, @Hou, @ Dal, @Min vs Hou, @Denver


You guys should also be watching, and actively rooting against, the Lakers. If they get the eight seed in the West then Cleveland swaps Miami's first for their first and you guys are then routed the Heat pick, which should be last in the first round. However, that Cleveland-LA swap has lottery protection, and if the Lakers finish out of the playoffs you guys get their unprotected lottery pick (with one of the worst odds, but still) instead. You know, in case you needed something else to care about in the last two weeks of the season.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, you know, I was so out of the loop on what that pick would be I just assumed we got theirs regardless. But yep. More incentive to see LAL miss playoffs - if there wasn't already haha. Thanks!


----------



## Bogg

Honestly, I'd love to see the Lakers finish 9th in the West and the pick jump up to #1 overall for the sheer schadenfreude of it.


----------



## Maravilla

> *Paul Coro* ‏@*paulcoro*  35m While Wes Johnson shoots FTs, Clipper Darrell yells, "Who are you?" and then "Hey Jeramine, who is that?" JO looked & laughed. #*SunsAtClips*


:laugh:

But seriously, I would like to bring Wes back next year.


----------



## Dissonance

They picked a great way to end the season. 7th losses in a row. 23-52. 1 GB from being 3rd worst. Shame this class isn't next yr's. 


LA won though and half gane up on Jazz for 8th.


----------



## l0st1

More than just a shame it's not next years class. We could land a great player next year. This year it's gonna require scouting and luck. So we will probably get the next Stromile Swift or something.


----------



## Maravilla

But isn't that a good thing though? We should be able to get a useful player this year (pending we dont sell it for cash, ya dig?) but that player theoretically wouldn't have a HUGE impact on win/losses next year. At this point I just hope that the Lakers can not back into the playoffs.


----------



## l0st1

Ya true, but do you think our Front Office will let us have another trash year to improve our future? I don't think so. They will sign mid level idiots and put us in 8-10 spot.


----------



## Dissonance

So who are you guys liking now with top 3 pick? Lot may have changed since beginning of yr. And I also don't know too much about the players. Not til draft is upon us and I start looking at stuff. I don't watch cbball.


----------



## Maravilla

Mclemore, Nerlens, and Oladipo are my top 3. Out of the 3 I personally would go with Nerlens for 2 reasons. 1 he will be a game changer on defense, and 2, he is power forward / center.

I do think that barring something drastic we will be in the top 5 range next season as well.


----------



## Dissonance

I hear great things about all 3. This'll be a step in adding a good piece. Hopefully. But oh yeah, no doubt we'll suck next yr. I KNOW how talented that class is. 


Suns suffered 9th loss in a row and we're 3rd worst by .17% pts. Lakers fell out of 8th with loss and Utah win, as well.


We still have @Hou, @ Dal, @Min vs Hou, @Denver for us.
LA plays vs NO, @PDX, vs GS, vs SA, vs Hou
Utah vs OKC, vs Minn, @ Minn @ Mem


----------



## Madstrike

if utah beats okc next game theyll be one step away from the play offs, lets all hope they can pull it through, maybe lakers lose a couple easy games too lol...


----------



## Hyperion

IF we get Nerlens and get Gordon, that would make the Subs a up and coming team. I'd like that combo of defense and offense. Then we could move Gortat to his true position which is PF.


----------



## Dissonance

I'd pass on EG at this point now.


----------



## Dissonance

10 in a row!


----------



## Hyperion

He pouted the whole season away


----------



## Dissonance

Might be damaged goods too.


----------



## Maravilla

I would rather move gortat out of town than to power forward lol


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> I would rather move gortat out of town than to power forward lol


Right. No sense in keeping him.


----------



## Dissonance

Sadness. Suns beat the Mavs.


----------



## Maravilla

Damn Blazers. Lillard, Aldridge and a bunch of scrubs last night couln't get the job done. Gotta hope that Pop doesn't rest his players vs the Lakers... but knowing him he will. He doesn't care about homecourt.

.... Although, that game could largely determine who they play IF they win the 1 seed, and you gotta figure they would still rather play the Jazz instead of the Lakers. Maybe they try for that game?


----------



## Maravilla

Either way though... I dont see the Jazz getting the job done. They wont beat Memphis in Memphis, and knowing them they will probably split vs the T-wolves. ****ing Jazz.


----------



## Madstrike

yeah WTH jazz...... man up and win the rest of your games... and susn, u better lose yours, enough with the wins already lol....


----------



## Madstrike

spurs cant even beat the kobeless lakers.... smh.


----------



## Dissonance

Still getting screwed by the Spurs yrs later.


----------



## Hyperion

Damn I hate the Spurs SO MUCH!


----------



## Dissonance

Jazz lost. LA's in. We get that ****ing Heat pick.


And we clinched 4th odds. 25-57.


----------



## l0st1

Stupid ass Jazz can't do anything right. And dumbass Lakers screwed around and got in, DAMN IT! Would of been nice to have two lotto picks, now we get stuck with and overpaid, guaranteed 2nd round pick. Wonderful.

Here's hoping for some luck in the lotto(doubtful)


----------



## Hyperion

Well, maybe the lakers will win it all without Kobe.


----------

